# My kitten hates everyone all of a sudden.. :(



## DreamRaiderr (Aug 28, 2012)

Diago got fixed this morning.. and since he came back we have to keep them seperate bc misty tried to atttack him.. she hisses and freaks if he is in the same room.. worse than this she attacks us humans (who she used to love) too now.. growls and hisses and hates us even looking at her.. i dont know what to do.. I love her and she hates me and everyone else now.. i have to keep her locked in the too small room because she is dangerous right now.. She isnt playing .. its so scary.. shes liek wild.. When she was going nuts she was trying to hurt me so i had to trow a jacket (closest thing to me) over her so i could grab her and put her in her room.. and the whole time she was snarling.. I dont even want to open the door now.. nothing happened to her.. just ever since she saw diago again.. i dont understand and i miss my baby who used to cuddle with me.. ! :frown::frown::frown:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

diego may smell of the vets. Don't panic. It may be that your cat hates the vets, and fears the vets have moved in, and just waiting to pounce... He may smell of the op drugs to dogs and cats, that we don't notice. It will wear off.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Not unusual for some cats to dislike vet/foreign smells. 

She's then redirecting her aggression onto you, keeping them apart is the right thing to do. Things will calm down in a few days, you can also rub them both over with the same towel to make them smell alike.

Rescue Remedy in the water can also help.


----------



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

Rub talc on both of them then they will smell the same..

(Stolen from Spid )


----------



## DreamRaiderr (Aug 28, 2012)

So she is still syco..  i have tried the towels and i have been giving them some drops of calming stuff from the pet store. I will try talc tomorrow when i can go buy some, unless there is something else i may have i can use?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Talc isn't good for cats, corn starch baby powder is ok though.

Just give her time, don't try to approach her, let her calm down and come to you. Hopefully she'll come around soon, poor girl.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry for that sentence structure. Computer playing up and jumbles sentences and even letters, all over the place. Takes 1 minute to type reply, and 5 mins to work out how to rewrite. Clearly the sentence must have jumped in the last minute, when I thought I'd caught everything.


----------



## DreamRaiderr (Aug 28, 2012)

well still no change.. she comes to up everyone but as soon as they is close she hisses and growls and just goes nuts.. she yellls all day about being locked up but i have no choice as i am not comfortable with her around like this. She attacks if you get to close and as she isnt hiding that an happen quite easily. I tried rubbing them both down with baby wipes as that is all i have and that is how i clean them up when i brush them.. Didnt work. I fed them in the same place and she ate hers and walked over to share his.. musta inhaled then leaped away hissing and growling. 

I am so scared she wont get better.. she is my cat and diago is my hubbies.. and i am too scared to even touch her. :'(


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I would take her back to the vet - maybe she is poorly.


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

People usually recommend feliway for this sort of thing, but this has never happened to me. If it did I would try taking a shower, putting on clean clothes, to get rid of any funny smells, then going to see the kitten in her safe room, perhaps with her favourite treats, then sit quietly, perhaps reading a book and hope that she comes to me. Then I would check her over, perhaps she has an injury or sore tummy? Then I would take it from there, perhaps call the vets for advice depending on what has happened. It has only been a day so she might just need some quiet time in your company to remember who you are, and once the other kitten smells normal they can make friends again. Sorry that is quite a ramble, I hope it helps!


----------



## DreamRaiderr (Aug 28, 2012)

Shower and new clothes and she acts as tho nothing happened.. the moment he comes out again or i touch him or he touches my clothes or i touch something he been sleeping on she goes physco again.. 48 hours + now.. She hates him so much that any association with him puts us in her bad books.. how long should the smell take to go away?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Any cat or kitten will smell different after being neutered, as their hormones will have changed, not just the smell from the vet's. We've had a small amount of awkwardness from Jumpy today as Pixie was fixed yesterday, but they appear to be friends again now! (Washing each other!) 

Jumpy can go wild like that if something really scares him, I have seen it and so has the vet!! But he's chilled out now 

Maybe put an item of clothing or bedding with Diago's smell in the room with her so she can get used to the smell... just a thought?


----------



## DreamRaiderr (Aug 28, 2012)

Yea they each have a blanket (normally shared) and i keep switching them back and forth to keep the scent fresh and with her but she hates the blanket and hisses at it and wont go neer it.. if it blocks the way to the litter she wont go untill its gone..-sigh- i think neutering him was the worst descition ive made..


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

DreamRaiderr said:


> Yea they each have a blanket (normally shared) and i keep switching them back and forth to keep the scent fresh and with her but she hates the blanket and hisses at it and wont go neer it.. if it blocks the way to the litter she wont go untill its gone..-sigh- i think neutering him was the worst descition ive made..


Hm, she is obviously scared for now, but it's still very early days and I'm sure things will calm down eventually, even in a few days she should be calmer. Maybe keep her in the spare room with all her bedding and litter tray until she is feeling better?


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Scent swapping as you have tried is a good idea. As she does not like the blanket I would suggest something else.

Get an old sock (we all usually have at least 1 spare sock  ) and rub this around the other kittens cheeks about 3-4 times. Then go to your kitty and stroke her with this sock. Try to rub this sock around her cheeks too. This way she will combine his scent with something nice (being stroked). Do this as often as you can. Rub the sock with both scents on over everything in cat height, sofas, walls, tables, chairs etc.

Once she reacts good to the sock you could take the blanket, put it on your lap or next to you and stroke her while she is on your lap. Again this makes her combine his scent with something nice. Have some treats handy too and give them to her.

I know how distressing it is when your cats do not get on and really feel for you. 

Good luck


----------



## DreamRaiderr (Aug 28, 2012)

well i got home.. put baby powder on them and they started playing and acting normal.. she was not angry at all.. i hoped on here RIGHT AWAY (like exactly 1 min after i put them down and witnessed this.. by the time i opened this site to say thanks to the ppl sayin talc/ baby powder.. she turned crazy again and adding more powder does nothing.. T-T

*Heart Broken*


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh, that is sad. But maybe a good sign too that they actually played with each other for a while?

Don't give up just yet and try to introduce the scents constantly. Hopefully it will get better soon.

Hugs :001_wub:


----------



## DreamRaiderr (Aug 28, 2012)

she is doing much better, mostly no hisses anymore! thanks everyone for all the tips!


----------

